# Actuator size



## ptreaster (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok anyone know the size (length and the stroke) of the linear actuator for craftsman sleeve hitch? When I got my tractor it was missing, I have found the Original sears part number and I’ve also found a company that makes them for sears but there’s lots of different sizes.

Thanks for any help


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

